# How to make sure I am using chest and not arms when pressing?



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Having tried all the chest exercises like BB Press, DB Press, Machine Press and their varients (inc/dec) I have found the only exercise which I can guarantee to get a good "worked out" feeling in my chest is machine flys.

I think I am using my arms too much? I know with compounds (I'm still quite wobbly on them) my forearms tend to give in sooner than anything else. Otherwise its more my shoulders/arms.

I know I will some arm muscles in these, but how do I maximize the chest part of it? I heard/read somewhere someone saying try to lead with your elbows but in practice I'm not entirely sure I am doing this right??

Also with BB Press, should the bar come down to above/below/level with your nipples?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Are you keeping your elbows tucked in while pressing?

If you are then thats probably the reason why.

To put more emphasis on the chest flare your elbows a bit more. Some people can experience some rotator cuff discomfort doing this over a longer peroid so it might be worth adding some RC strengthening exercises if you're not already doing them, however some are lucky enough to have no problems at all.

As for the BB press nipple line is a good starting point, you can adjust if necessary but most find this to be comfy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you feel it more on your arms or on your chest ?


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

When I train to failure its generally because my arms refuse to push anymore. That's how it feels anyway.

However with flys, arms stretched out as much as possible, I feel a good pec

Workout.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Are you keeping your elbows tucked in while pressing?
> 
> If you are then thats probably the reason why.
> 
> ...


Hmm, you know what I'm not entirely sure. I will make a point of taking note on Friday - thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Relax your grip and concentrate on the movement of your chest muscle , a lot of ppl grip too hard and end up blowing there arms before the chest is worked, I try and totally relax my arms and push from my palms (if that makes sense ), remember to a certain degree you will be working your arms/ triceps anyway with a press , also try and widen your grip.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I get more chest activation out of cable flyes.

I have to keep my elbows in tight benching though due to dodgy shoulders.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Pressing movements will always involve the arms. No getting around that.

However it sounds like your triceps are the week point in the lift... Gotta work on them tri's and isolating the chest isn't the answer. Keep pressing and it will come. Each session they will get stronger and stronger. maybe try close grip bench pressing for a 2-3 weeks then going back to normal and seeing how much easier it is.

If you really want to hit chest though why not pre exhaust the chest first with flys (machine/cable/db) before you bench. Working the chest in isolation first means it should fatigue quicker (before arms). Just be aware though that if you keep doing that without strengthening your tris then your bench pressing from fresh will never improve.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

do dips . lean forward . If after your first workout of dips you feel your chest ache like anything then you prob was not engaing the chest on other exercises as much as you could


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Pressing movements will always involve the arms. No getting around that.
> 
> However it sounds like your triceps are the week point in the lift... Gotta work on them tri's and isolating the chest isn't the answer. Keep pressing and it will come. Each session they will get stronger and stronger. maybe try close grip bench pressing for a 2-3 weeks then going back to normal and seeing how much easier it is.
> 
> If you really want to hit chest though why not pre exhaust the chest first with flys (machine/cable/db) before you bench. Working the chest in isolation first means it should fatigue quicker (before arms). Just be aware though that if you keep doing that without strengthening your tris then your bench pressing from fresh will never improve.


This^


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I actually tried bodyweight dips last night and it was a lot harder than it looked! I tried to lean forward as much as possible too. I dipped until my tri's were parallel to the floor (i.e elbows were at right angle) - and yes it hurt lol. I can still feel it today, near my arm pits (so outer chest).

Problem at my gym is the freeweight section is always packed, and normally if I get on a bench it's only because I happen to spot one free after I have got off a certain machine, which is my I thought of doing some dips as everything else was taken.

If I want to hit chest twice a week (Mondays and Fridays) what kind of routine would you recommend? My chest is pretty flat but as with most people I want to concentrate more on upper chest to give it more of a fuller look.

Defiantely making gains in the chest area but atm I am just "floating" around, doing whatever chest exercise I want to, no set routine so to speak. I've heard this can be good (keep the body guessing) but also bad (in terms of keeping track of progress?)

SO yep looking for advice!

Oh, one more thing. I seem to have a bit of a strangely shaped pec, it's nothing too bad, doubt I can do anything about it, just wanted to get opinions on if it is likely to get better or worse as my chest grows - I';ll try get a pic up



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't worry about upper, lower, left or right bollox. You need to concentrate on adding mass all over.

You're muscles are like a balloon and will blow up to be a certain shape. This is determined like genetics. You may be able to effect things to a small degree but not enough to worry about imo. Just accept what you have been given and crack on.

You're pecs do look slightly odd, but if this isn't injury related then nothing you can do amount it really.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Cheers mark.

Its not something I am overly fussed about at this stage, I need mass lol.

You have my ideal pecs. Are you natty or AAS?

Also with close grip bench - how close should my hands be together?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well put it this way, I've achieved a stronger chest than in my avi training naturally. But lower body fat makes it look bigger.

Last night my chest/tri routine was:

db press 5x5 (weight around 80% of 1rm, last set is always to faliure if you manage 5)

dips 2 x 10 then 1 to negative failure

CGBP 3 x failure

Tricep pushdown 2 x 10 then 1 to failure

CGPB should be shoulder width apart.

With all pressing movements concentrate on controlling the weight all the time, especially at the bottom of the rep as this can lead to injury.

Also with dips, getting yourself into a 90 deg vee shape with your arse out and feet forwards helps to hit the chest, like this shape <


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Basically what Pugster said.

There's been a load of bollocks written about "Mind/Muscle connection" but for chest work, I reckon it's invaluable.

Although I grip the bar hard, I try to keep my triceps loose and let them go "floppy". I then try to push with the chest muscles, tensing them as the bar goes up.

Try it with flyes - they're the best exercise to practice with.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Flyes I have no issue with, be it db or machine/cable. Probably why its one of my fav exercises!

So what do we reckon - if I am directly hitting chest twice a week, how many direct chest exercises should I do max per day? 3 or 4?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

There's no one answer to that. Get a program and stick to it would be my advise.

Put enough into it and you could just do one exercise. Regardless of the training program I'm on I always see the first big compound of each session as what I came to the gym for... the rest is just a side show.

As good as they are, you're never going to build a good base with flys alone. Get pressing


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Gracias!

I think I sometimes fall into the trap of thinking about everything too much - whereas sometimes I should just get on and enjoy doing it.

Pressing here I come


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

We can all be guilty of that mate, especially when we try to make things up as we go along. This is why getting a program figured out is important... lets you decide what you're doing without the distraction of ego, laziness etc when you just decide in the gym.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hongman said:


> Flyes I have no issue with, be it db or machine/cable. Probably why its one of my fav exercises!
> 
> So what do we reckon - if I am directly hitting chest twice a week, how many direct chest exercises should I do max per day? 3 or 4?


you could make flat bench the main lift in session 1 and incline bench main lift in session2


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

So how about:

Mondays:

Flat DB Bench Press

DB Flys (or machine or cable - much difference?)

Dips

Friday

DB Incline Bench Press

BB Flat Bench Press

BB Incline Bench or More Flys?

For info Friday is also Tricep day (Pushdowns and Extensions, although again looking for something to replace Extensions as I get a horrible clicking pain in my right elbow when doing those now) + couple of Abs


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

flat bench

incline fly

dips

incline bench

flat fly

narrow grip press

rope pulldown

just a thought....


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hongman said:


> When I train to failure its generally because my arms refuse to push anymore. That's how it feels anyway.
> 
> However with flys, arms stretched out as much as possible, I feel a good pec
> 
> Workout.


thats the difference between compound vs isolation exercises.. yes you might 'feel' isloation hitting the muscle more, but i garantuee the weight is less. thats why with compounds you get more growth because you're using mutliple large muscles and causing more stress then lightweight islolations

GO HEAVY OR GO HOME


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

So, DB or BB, does it matter?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

hongman said:


> So, DB or BB, does it matter?


Depends what you mean by matter... there are differences. But generally no.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Sweet. I guess I will do either based on what equipment is available then!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Pressing movements will always involve the arms. No getting around that.
> 
> However it sounds like your triceps are the week point in the lift... Gotta work on them tri's and isolating the chest isn't the answer. Keep pressing and it will come. Each session they will get stronger and stronger. maybe try close grip bench pressing for a 2-3 weeks then going back to normal and seeing how much easier it is.
> 
> If you really want to hit chest though why not pre exhaust the chest first with flys (machine/cable/db) before you bench. Working the chest in isolation first means it should fatigue quicker (before arms). Just be aware though that if you keep doing that without strengthening your tris then your bench pressing from fresh will never improve.


I left bench til last the other week, i only got about 5 reps with 80kg!

Not doing that again....


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

I can barely do the bar, I'd be fvcking chuffed with 80kg!

On the machine press (the one which has individual arms) I can just about do:

15kg each side (warmup) x 15

20kg each side x 12

25kg each side x 12

25kg each side x 12-14 (depending on how I am feeling, I try to push til failure)

So thats 50kg tops right? But I can't handle that equiv weight on a bar, not at those rep ranges.

Having said that I never do compounds first (which I am going to start doing) and like someone else said compounds require more effort from more muscles so I'm just weak in other areas.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I left bench til last the other week, i only got about 5 reps with 80kg!
> 
> Not doing that again....


I'm guessing you don't have weak tris though


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd say one chest session a week is enough, 1 heavy press be it flat or incline plus dips then you can add some fluff if you like cables or flys. You need to add overall mass though tbh not just think about getting bigger pecs. By growing overall your chest will grow. Eat and stick to the big compounds and you won't go far wrong. Marks advice is pretty spit on!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I'm guessing you don't have weak tris though


I did start off with weighted dips, which are a bit of a killer too.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah I know mate but gains have slowed a bit recently, I think I need to up the cals again lol. I'm naturally a small person and I reckon at 10-10.5 st (assuming same bf%) I'd be quite stocky.

I'm only 5'3! Just over 9st wet and that's after putting on about 1/2 stone in 8ish weeks lol. Good days I'm 9.5 otherwise 9.2-3 lol. Mere speck compared to you guys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

hongman said:


> I can barely do the bar, I'd be fvcking chuffed with 80kg!
> 
> On the machine press (the one which has individual arms) I can just about do:
> 
> ...


more weight less reps, aim for 8-10 max , some ppl do 6-8

ie. warm up , bar only (20kg) x 15

20kg each side 8/10

25kg each side 8/10

30kg each side 6/10

if you can do 20/30/35 all the better , when you can easily do 10 reps with your last set under control start adding weight (2.5/5kg side) which will bring you back down to 6-10

atm you are fatiguing your muscles with too many reps


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Those weights were on a machine, I was saying I cant handle anywhere near that much on a barbell.

DB press last time (from memory) was something like 10kg each side x 12 for 2 sets, then 15 x 12 for 2 but my wrists were killing me at that point.

Never understood this higher rep/ lower weight vs lower rep higher weight BS. So many different opinions.

But OK I will try that. Warm up on bar and find my comfortable working set by going up small, say 5kg each side at a time. I know I def wont be able to do 20kg each side for 3 sets let alone moving up.

Feel like a right fvcking **** when everyone else has loads of weight stacked up. I know it shouldnt matter but some days Im really self concious lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

whatever machine/loose weights you are using use heavier weights and lower reps , to make your body grow you need to force it it adapt , it does this by tearing and building new muscle so you can lift the heavier weight , by slowly adding more and more weight you are progressively forcing your body to grow and adapt to what you are doing.

its why a weight may start off hard to lift (6 reps max) but within a month or 2 you can comfortably do 8-10 -your body has added muscle so you can accomplish it .


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

A pause slightly above chest for the bb press might help. Takes the bounce out.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool, I will try all this on Friday.

Those dips must have really hit the spot, my pecs havnt been pumped and ached like this for a while lol.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I do two chest days a week

First session includes

Incline hammer strength press

Incline db flys

Weighted dips

Pec Dec flys fst-7

Second session is GVT

Incline SMITHS press 10 sets of 10

Incline db flys three sets to failure heaviest weight I can do.

Then triceps after

Works well for me, been hitting chest twice a week for the last three or four weeks


----------

